# Portland, OR Garage April 11&12th???



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone have a garage in the Portland, OR area that they're willing to share with me and my Mazda? I have a circular saw, plunge router (with Jasper jig), and a few other goodies that I'd be willing to bring along. I'd also be willing to buy some pizza/beer or whatever. Mark


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Ever find any luck? What is your plan?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I ended up hanging out in the driveway of one of my wife's co-workers places in the Garden Home area. Got the Bostons in the doors now. All that's left is to run all wires, fabricate new enclosure, deaden interior, install new deck, and a few other things. Man, I need a garage.

Mark


----------

